# Catalogue: G 83-124 and beyond... of the FUTURE! (2010-2011 + upcoming works)



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

Numbers given after 124 are tentative... of the FUTURE TOMORROW!

G = Individual pieces
CD = Albums and EPs

*G catalogue*

2010
83 - George's Wedding
84 - Strings 1-25
85 - An Opera
86 - OOC
87 - So Far; Fish
88 - The Best Track on the Album (at the time I had no idea what to call it so I just called it that, because I thought it was)
89 - It's a Village Now
90 - Qukerthet I
91 - Qukerthet II
92 - When I was a Boy
93 - Seadasery
94a - Barn Conversation
94b - Querbabing
95 - Poppades
96 - Parahhrease
97 - Ashwadhu
98 - From Life
99 - To Understand
100 - Soul (also G.26b)
101 - Planetary Prologue
102 - Planetary Episode 1
103 - Park Pigs (or Vodarag Placées)
104 - Felasoh
105 - Uhr Hamat Ishanad
106 - ****-E
107 - Psotmead
108 - Xajae suite
109a - Adggs I
109b - Adggs II
110 - Slow Crab
111 - Bastardised Spanish Impressionist Time
112 - Fretboard No. 2
113 - Rhythmically Challenged Crab
114 - Ugly Rhythms and Crab Man
115 - Low Kung Fu Crosswords
116 - Oo
117 - Vomit Man
118 - Birthday Dance
119 - Today was Okay

2011 _(or the worst year of my life, reflected in how bad the music is, exceptions being 119 and 122)_
120 - Voodoo Shitbats Ate My Dick in Vietnam (in memoriam Don Van Vliet)
121 - Bodrak
122a - How's My Plagiarism? _(harpsichord)_
122b - How's My Plagiarism? _(extended version for organ)_
123 - Worktape 102
124 - Salami (Short version)

Things that will likely be available soon
U125 - Night Music
U126 - Salami (Revised/Full version)
U127 - A Life in the Fields
U128 - Planetary Episode 2

*CD catalogue*

*12 - George's Wedding*
Very hit and miss orchestra and chamber music. The titular piece, in six movements, is an aleatoric work (on a wedding of man and platypus) that alternates between an ensemble and solo piano.
Collects G.83, 85-89 and 84 (IX & XI)

*13 - Chamwen Msuco*
A whole range of different things from solo instruments to silly songs, sound manipulation to string quartets (violin, viola, cello and double bass). This one seems to have the most split audience reaction, but the people who do like it tend to _really_ like it.
Collects G.90-96 and 84 (VII & XIII)

*14 - Xajae*
Music for a rather unusual video game that was never completed. I was allowed to re-use the music, so I created this through composed suite detailing the "highlights" of the music that had been completed so far.
G.107

*15 - Pierce Brosnan Ultrachrist*
Very exploratory music and improvisations that I only recommend to people who really _really_ like what I do. So far Pierce Brosnan has not taken legal action against me. and I'm not sure if he's one of those celebrities who hates free publicity or not. So you see; one of the benefits of being obscure is that you can do whatever you like and no one gives a ****.
Collects G.102-106

*16 - Pizazza III*
Yet more guitar improvisation, now with no talking and with yet again improved sound quality. The track "Low Kung Fu Crosswords" features my (long since deceased) cat Lizzie attacking her scratching post and sneezing.
Collects G.109-116

*17 - Birthday*
In the "recorded and released in one day" style of the Pizazza series, this was recorded -appropriately enough- on my birthday that year. It features a song about compulsive vomiting, a dance number and an extended guitar solo with layered sitar accompaniment.
Collects G.117-119

*18 - Voodoo Shitbats Ate My Dick in Vietnam*
Alto sax solo in memory of Don Van Vliet.
G.120

*19 - Pizazza IV*
Solo guitar.
G.123

*23 - Salami*
Short version of my quintet for bassoon, tuba, horn, trumpet and english horn. My first ever single, it was made in late December after almost a year of being in a sort of creative desert where depression and anxiety were all too common. I consider this to be a return to form after a mostly horrendous year. I suppose one of the main reasons I released the incomplete version shown here is that I wanted there to be at least one good piece of written music from me in 2011.
G.124

And that just about wraps it up for now. The upcoming works listed after G.124 will get their own blog entry as works of 2012 or 2013, depending on any difficulties encountered etc.

Lastly; don't forget there's a good size sampler of my work streaming on Soundcloud.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

"Voodoo Shitbats Ate My Dick in Vietnam (in memoriam Don Van Vliet)" from the title, that doesn't sound _that_ bad considering it was written in the worst year if your life. :lol:


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

No, that's one of the good ones, but it was at the beginning of the year so things hadn't really gotten that bad yet. Shortly after that everything went to hell, as it were.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

Thanks for sharing your pieces. I quite like your posts - they have an honest feel about it.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

Thanks for saying so. My lack of confidence in "real life" makes places like this and my music my only means of genuine expression, so I try my best to avoid pretences.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

^Of course, I don't always manage to keep to that ideal in my music, sometimes I knowingly put out music I don't believe in when I get stuck in an "if I'm not prolific then everyone will think I'm lazy" mode of thinking. Sometimes I get paranoid (for want of a better word) about stuff like that and pressure myself in to putting out stuff that is either unfinished or no good.


----------

